# Nyu interviews



## lovelaymedown (Feb 28, 2012)

Does anyone know what number nyu calls you from for interviews? Is it blocked or a real number?


----------



## RoadDog (Feb 28, 2012)

I got an email notification saying to call a 212 number.


----------



## Che Gray (Feb 28, 2012)

@lovelaymedown yeah I got an email to telling me to call a number. I heard that AFI calls from blocked numbers but I'm pretty sure NYU calls from a real number


----------

